# Could be interesting tomorrow



## Rusty Shackleford

Some varying maps/reports, but all lead to one thing: I should really call off work tomorrow. The potential for a chase is the best so far this season. Ol' Bill looks to be in the hot seat as well.


----------



## mak2

Last storm we had high wind and very little rain.  I think they said we need 16" to catch up and 4 to alleviate the watering ban.  I hope we get a bit of rain.


----------



## nixon

NOAA is calling for 1/4 - 1/2 inch tomorrow and 1 - 2 inches tomorrow night . 
We sure could use it ,just hope it doesn't come down so fast that it just runs off .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

You got a pretty good chance, Mak. I hope you do, too, from what I understand it might as well be a dustbowl out yer way.


----------



## tiredretired

I'm right on the edge.  In more ways than one.


----------



## luvs

i looked. it's storms & 'at 4 my area. watching for weather alerts. we'll see.


----------



## pirate_girl

Now that makes me feel better.
Looks like the severe is going to be south of here according to that map.

But they're still saying there's a good chance of it going bad, especially around 1pm until midnight.


----------



## muleman RIP

We just got a good rumbling round and a brief downpour. Enough to wake me and all the excitable pups. So much for good snoozes.


----------



## luvs

it's on its way in or over us. there's rumbling thunder & wind & i'm watchin' the leaves- yeah. they're flipped. we're gettin' hit soon, rain or not. winds have shown. it is hovering elsewhere as yet, tho nearing us quickly. the cat- i nudged her awake- she has storm radar. & she's hiding. when she jumps on me & 'hides' in my elbow, it's here. & there Mother Nature is. time to get & see if it's raining. then dance.

yep. lightening. see yinz in a few.


----------



## luvs

went to see. it's pouring. began as a sprinkle. i twirled my 'lil ballerina dance, then went to where i was away from the storm & watched. it's a pretty straight pour of a storm. it's already leaving here. there's hope yet fer yinz farmers, ur crops.


----------



## muleman RIP

Way it is moving Rusty should get wet for the drive to work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Made it in a few minutes before the rain started. I ain't complainin' 

Might leave work early for a chase if the situation arises...


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like more is almost here. Not the bright colors like it was in the night time. Our forecast says storms possible till Sunday.


----------



## Doc

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Made it in a few minutes before the rain started. I ain't complainin'
> 
> Might leave work early for a chase if the situation arises...


You really want to chase a tornado?   
What are you going to do if you catch it?


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> You really want to chase a tornado?
> What are you going to do if you catch it?


He learned a lot since he caught Lithium. Like how to duck from flying objects!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL.

Doc if I see one developing it's my duty to inform the NWS and emergency services to get a warning out. (Still haven't gotten my spotter certification yet, though)


----------



## Doc

But you said 'chase' ....does that mean you try to follow it or what?

Good for you trying to help out NWS.


----------



## muleman RIP

The one from the Legion don't work? You spotted a lot there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> But you said 'chase' ....does that mean you try to follow it or what?
> 
> Good for you trying to help out NWS.


 
Well the chase is more along the lines of 'chasing', or following, the storm to see what it does. Also to get some good video 

Bill, the Legion is where I'll hide if one hits Dallastown LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Hideout in Sechrist brothers meat lockers. Probably the safest place in town and you won't go hungry.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Hideout in Sechrist brothers meat lockers. Probably the safest place in town and you won't go hungry.


 
Hey, that ain't a bad idea


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Man, they really played that one down. ..


----------



## tiredretired

Cold rainy day. Pouring and only 60 degrees.  No thunderstorms though.  Just a steady rain.


----------



## bczoom

Looks like Rusty and I are in the clear.  It's moved to the North.  Muley can probably see it from his place if he looks North.  Looks like TR is going to get it all.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you have a LOT more coming TR. Sadly, it is all passing about 30 miles north of here. Sure would be nice if we got all day rain for a few days. At least it is cloudy and cool.


----------



## nixon

Looks like  NOAA kind missed it on our local forecast for today . Every thing is passing north of I-80 , or firing up well to the east of us .


----------



## bczoom

Check your radar John...  A storm is blossoming in OH that looks like it may reach from Muley down to me so you may get something after all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bczoom said:


> Check your radar John... A storm is blossoming in OH that looks like it may reach from Muley down to me so you may get something after all.


 
Could be. They were saying that the best action would be coming in the afternoon-evening for my way, so the possibility is still there that I may see something, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

NWS just issued a severe storm watch till 10 PM. Looks real nasty out around Erie and heading this way. Hope we get rain from it.


----------



## mak2

Not a drop of rain in Indy, yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> NWS just issued a severe storm watch till 10 PM. Looks real nasty out around Erie and heading this way. Hope we get rain from it.


 
Watch here too. That's a hell of a strip coming off of Lake Erie. Tornado warnings a-plenty out west right now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah the weather channel beeper has been going off. Strong rotation in western Pa. southeast of Erie.


----------



## bczoom

Was just standing outside and the wind took out a tree at the neighbor's.

Storms are blossoming all over Ohio and heading our way.  Looks like John is about to get pounded on.  Still spotty in storms heading towards me.

They're calling for strong winds, hail, severe t-storms...


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Check your radar John...  A storm is blossoming in OH that looks like it may reach from Muley down to me so you may get something after all.



Looks like we may get some of that storm . It seems to be moving pretty fast,so I wonder how much rain we will get from it. But at this point,I'll take whatever is offered.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tornado watch and severe storm warning now. Sure as heck got steamy hot out there. Was nice and cool this morning but it is juicy air right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Watch your skulls, guys.


----------



## bczoom

Nixon - Has it passed you?  You OK?


----------



## muleman RIP

Sure is a big band coming this way. Beepers are going off all the time. Looks a little worse down in Pa. but seems to sliding up this way.


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Nixon - Has it passed you?  You OK?



Nothing here but wind and heat. We are under a severe T Storm warning , and a tornado warning as a bonus.  It is starting to darken to the north west ,so it might get dodgey here shortly .  I've got a feeling that I'll be clearing a few blow downs .


----------



## AndyM

We're about 30 miles north of Nixon, and we just came back up from the basement... I think we only ended up with heavy rain and high winds for about 15-20 minutes, no tornado.  Looking at the radar, it looks like it will hit the Nixons area momentarily.  Funny, the sun was shining and the kids were playing outside only 5-10 minutes beforehand.


----------



## bczoom

Sounds like we're going to get hit at the same time.  Same conditions here.

I did clean out one side of the woodshed yesterday.  Wonder if this will give me something to put in it...


----------



## bczoom

Was thinking of you too Andy but haven't seen you online much so I didn't mention you.

Your dog looks like mine is about to.  Currently laying right beside the glass door but first crack of thunder will get her to back away quickly.


----------



## muleman RIP

looks to be about 5 minutes away for the nasty stuff.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> looks to be about 5 minutes away for the nasty stuff.



Keep your head down ,Bill . It was pretty wild here for a while . Seems to have settled down for the time being .


----------



## muleman RIP

Tornado warning and now no satellite. Bad winds and rain. 7 th warning just issued.


----------



## muleman RIP

We just lost phone and dsl for about 10 minutes and the satellite is just coming on.  Nasty stuff! Wife said the old woman's scanner was going nuts while she was there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Stay safe up there, you guys!
Andy, nice to see ya.


----------



## muleman RIP

Here are some pics out the living room windows as the front pushed in. Still lots of lightning and some rain. Lots of wires down north of here about 10 miles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lookin' pretty ominous, there, Muley.


----------



## muleman RIP

The thunder is still rumbling and shaking the house. Good rain should keep falling for a while yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> The thunder is still rumbling and shaking the house. Good rain should keep falling for a while yet.


 Good. We have warnings all around us, but not at us. Caught my first NWS radio interruption this year when I was leaving Jerrys this evening. Gonna get something later, but can't say what yet


----------



## muleman RIP

Just got back from the old woman's house. She took a close enough strike to kick off 2 breakers and take out her new TV in the living room. I have it hooked up so she can watch the one in the sun room but has to change the channel in the living room. Better than no TV. Was a Christmas gift to her.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Wow that's a shame.


----------



## nixon

I was surprised that the rain from the initial storm actually was absorbed. I thought as hard as it was that it would run off . Right now we're getting a gentle rain , no wind or lightning . 
If it did this all night , it would be great .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Under a warning now.


----------



## Doc

The 2nd front just came through here.  We had two streams of storms pass through in the past couple hours.   Up to 60mph winds north of us.  Strong winds here but sure not 60mph.   Power is still on, thank goodness.


----------



## muleman RIP

I hear you on the power Doc. This would not have been a day to not have a/c. Things don't look too bad around here. Lots of reports from down in Pa. of trees down closing some roads.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

It's building in intensity and will be here momentarily.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

All is quiet....







...for now.

I spoke too soon. Like the flick of a switch, shit's starting to blow


----------



## muleman RIP

Pretty much over up here. Lot of rain down in Pa. by the radar. Ours soaked in since the ground is like a sponge it has been so dry.


----------



## bczoom

Hit here pretty good and knocked out the power.  

Then a period of quiet (so I cooked on the grill).

Now a steady light rain.


----------



## nixon

Brian , as you cleaned out your shed , did you get any blow downs . 
We were lucky up here ,hardly a branch on the ground . Kind of odd given the amount of wind We got .


----------



## bczoom

Neighbor lost a tree.  It's a quad ride for me to check out my woods.  Won't be happening until tomorrow or the weekend.


----------



## Doc

Still lots of lightning here.  Lighting up the entire sky solid not in little lines.  Strange.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tons of lighning here too, Doc, just like yours. I am thinking heat lightning maybe?


----------



## luvs

mediochre storm here. humid as  yet.


----------



## muleman RIP

The city of Elmira and areas right around it got hit hard. They have ordered an 8pm-8am curfew and banned all but emergency travel as there are so many trees and power lines down travel is near impossible. They are clearing a lane to both area hospitals and have opened the one high school as a red cross emergency shelter for folks whose homes were damaged. Similar story right above Williamsport. There was at least one confirmed tornado touchdown in Troy.Pa.


----------



## pirate_girl

Remarkably, nothing came close up here all day.
Many counties to the south were under a severe thunderstorm warning.
I was looking in at The Weather Channel and Time Warner's live radar television station around 5pm this evening.

.. I saw the huge line heading down toward Marysville, Mount Vernon spanning all across the mid-section.

It's nice to hear you all made it safely through the storms.


----------



## luvs

gettin' rain now....... lemme got to the front & see.......
'kay, this is just 1 of 'dem things that knot the brows in confusion. rain was pelting violently onto the roofs over us. i went just beyond 'em. not so much as a mist of rain. i kept checking. 'nothin. weather-isms.


----------



## mak2

We got a little rain, but very very little.


----------



## bczoom

Theeyyyyyyrrrreeee back!

Take a look at the OH/PA/NY radar.  Looks like Mak is going to get wet as well.  Same for northern PA.  There's a heavy band running about 20-50 miles south of the NY border.

There's still a lot of day left for more storms to blossom.  Keep an eye out.


----------



## AndyM

The sun is shining now... I was planning on walking up to the fairgrounds with the kids to the antique tractor show, but the radar doesn't look promising for the next couple of hours.  Since the sun is out, I might chance it and call my wife to pick us up if it rains!

We escaped without any damage yesterday... a coworker less than a mile away had four downed trees on his city lot, including one across his above ground pool.


----------



## mak2

It is raining.  


bczoom said:


> Theeyyyyyyrrrreeee back!
> 
> Take a look at the OH/PA/NY radar.  Looks like Mak is going to get wet as well.  Same for northern PA.  There's a heavy band running about 20-50 miles south of the NY border.
> 
> There's still a lot of day left for more storms to blossom.  Keep an eye out.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dark and cloudy but not a drop yet. Most is about 20 miles south of here. looks like we may get a shower at the end of this band.


----------



## bczoom

AndyM said:


> a coworker less than a mile away had four downed trees on his city lot, including one across his above ground pool.


Ouch... that's going to leave a mark. 

One decent sized cell is now passing about 3-5 miles to my south. Can hear lots of thunder.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> Dark and cloudy but not a drop yet. Most is about 20 miles south of here. looks like we may get a shower at the end of this band.


Look towards Detroit.  If that cell picks up some moisture off the lake, someone in NY is going to get really pounded on.


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> Look towards Detroit.  If that cell picks up some moisture off the lake, someone in NY is going to get really pounded on.


Probably Rochester by the time it gets east toward us. That is the way it has gone all summer around here. There are a lot of areas that have gotten decent rain but not here.


----------



## BRGTold

Not much rain yesterday..but lot's of wind..Here close to Dayton..But looks like round 4 is about to hit....  Rumbling and lightning now..   http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## pirate_girl

We were under a severe thunderstorm warning late this afternoon.
Around 6:30 or so, a brief, heavy line came through bringing lots of rain and wind.

Right now it's cooler and comfortable outside. 67 F.
Looks like a nice week ahead here in NW Ohio.


----------



## luvs

rain/storms just ceased after several hrs., here. snow, i miss u!


----------



## luvs

oh, we're gettin' hit now. not so much the rain as the thunder @ this moment, tho they're takin' turns. it was pelting my windows in here earlier.


----------



## muleman RIP

We are getting a shower right now but once again all the heavy rain is going north of us. Looks like a fairly strong storm right below Rochester and stretching all the way to Ithaca. May pick up a little more from down in Pa. later.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Storm's a-comin'...


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Storm's a-comin'...


Looks like it will slide by right north of you. We will hopefully get some a little later from the big front pushing in from Erie. Had some light showers for the past hour here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not the way the sky is lookin. Already rumbling thunder


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sheeeet, she's localized right above my roof.


----------



## muleman RIP

The sun just popped out here. It does look like you are getting hammered right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

We got some marble hail, monsoon rain, and now sunny blue skys with a few white clouds. Was pretty neat for a few minutes. Quick mover. First time I personally saw hail this year. Might be more later.

Dropped the temp down a good 20 degrees. Gonna be watching for later tonight.


----------



## bczoom

We got hammered pretty good about an hour ago.  Dumped a little more then an inch.  That gives us 3.5" in the past couple days.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks to be rotating around our area. Should send more to Rusty in a while. Looks like it is pretty rough east of Pittsburgh right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah I see it out there. Have the radar on all day today. It's growing as it heads toward us, kinda like it did earlier, only this bunch is much bigger and a lot less centralized.


----------



## luvs

great! we've a flood alert- approaching & current- for my zip. lovely. glad i live on the 2nd fl. & on a slight hill. not raining now, tho the alert is on for a few hours.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pretty clear right now. That nasty line just barely brushed us and left in a hurry. Raised the severe chance to 60% for tonight, though. I do see a bunch out west..


----------



## muleman RIP

Still rotating right around us. We could get a little in the next hour but then it should clear out. Monday is supposed to be another hot and humid day with temps up to 87. At least today was cooler and drizzly instead of baking sun. Sure could use a couple inches but what we got is greening things up slowly. A few more good rains might let us get a second cutting of hay.


----------



## AndyM

I got caught in a downpour headed to Meadville this afternoon... Went through water as high as I want to drive through, then turned the corner and saw cars in water over the tops of their tires... I decided to take a different route, that road's not for me!


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> Sure could use a couple inches but what we got is greening things up slowly.


With over 3" of rain in the last week, things have reaaallllyyyy taken off around here.
The fruit trees I planted in the spring have been stagnant until now,  With this rain, there's all kinds of new foliage growing off of them.  _You can tell because the new leafs are much brighter green._

The lawn was a mix of green and brown.  I mowed it a week ago just to knock down the weeds.  It's now all green and so tall and thick in places, I'll probably have to raise the deck for the first pass.


----------



## muleman RIP

Williamsport got over 4 inches in less than 2 hours last night. Street flooding and made a wet mess with all the storm debris from Thursdays storm clogging drains. Sure seems there is a wall around this area turning the storms before we get much rain. Not that folks in Elmira need rain with all the roofs damaged.


----------

